# Super proud Dad here



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

My daughter has started to show an interest in what I do. I told her to paint up a skull for a new corpse. This is what she did! I am so proud of her. I finished the hair but the paint is all her work, I was blown away. Good thing school is out, child labor!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Awwww someone to pass the skull making legacy too.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Can she make me one too????


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Very, very cool! You gotta love that.

Better Half has asked me to keep Thing 1 & 2 away from my props entirely, blaming the props for bad dreams and stuff. :frownkin:


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Though you didn't say how old she is, I'm impressed. I was kinda expecting one of your awesome skulls to look like he was headed to the circus tent. Kids don't seem to typically use restraint ("less is more") when doing something like painting. Make sure you let her know that we're all impressed with her "work".


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

tot13 said:


> Though you didn't say how old she is, I'm impressed. I was kinda expecting one of your awesome skulls to look like he was headed to the circus tent. Kids don't seem to typically use restraint ("less is more") when doing something like painting. Make sure you let her know that we're all impressed with her "work".


My bad.....she is 15. I will be sure to tell her! I am showing her molding for the next 4-5 weeks, that's if she can focus. Molding sucks and it's mega boring. Teenagers aren't known for thier listening skills, hahahahahahaha. And thanks everyone else, I will show her this post when I get home tonight!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow.. It's genetic! She does great work!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Nice job. Maybe she will get interested at career level - special effects artist?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job, looks like she's a natural.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Proud as you should be, tell your daughter, very nice paint job. That is a very cool skull. She needs to keep going now and work on more stuff, she will get better and better and who knows what she will be making soon.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow! I'm so jealous! My 14yr and 16yr old boys never show any interest at all until one of their friends comments. Then they suddenly become experts.

Interesting enough, I've noticed that it's the teenage girls that get the most interest from our haunt. The boys are always looking for the gore and the scare, but the girls seem to appreciate the art and the details. We have a few regular teenage girls that last year brought US candy and just wanted to see the haunt. They even asked for a tour and to have their pictures taken with us.

Looks like you could have the makings of a future haunter on your hands with a good eye for detail. I look forward to seeing more work from the young lady!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice paint job... very subtle shading and great colors.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your daughter did a wonderful job on the skull, Scourge, and now she gets to learn molding from the best mold guy around


----------



## Catatonic (May 24, 2010)

Very cool!! Congrats papa... your kiddo rocks!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow!! She did great work! It's so much fun when family members get in on the hobby!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

What a great job!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The apple doesn't fall far from the tree! She did a great job! I agree it is so nice having a daughter that shows interest in what you do. Maybe in a few years you can get some advice from her.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Your daughter did a great job on the skull. I especially like the tints of red (not always seen on a skull). Nice job!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Nothing any better then being able to share something with our kids. I knew you made great skulls, but you must be a wonderful dad also. The paint job she did is really great.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

scourge999 said:


> Teenagers aren't known for thier listening skills, hahahahahahaha.


that's the understatement of the century....and some of us never grew out of it! :lolkin:

your daughter's a natural! put her to work on other projects....free labor!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Aw, a Scourgette! I'm so proud of her, and her obvious talent - and just like Jaybo, I'm jealous that our boys aren't more like her!!! haha, very cool Scourge!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

time to teach her the secret haunters hand shake she is now one of us ...Great work!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

your daughter did a wonderful job, looks great!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great job she did there.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

So children can be used to make props? hmmmmmmm. Time to book a romantic weekend getaway along the coast. I are genius!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Devils Chariot said:


> So children can be used to make props? hmmmmmmm. Time to book a romantic weekend getaway along the coast. I are genius!


Yep.. Just don't give them anything they can use to cut their shackles off with!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nicely done. Just enough of everything. I am happy for you that she is interested in your craft. I have 4 kids and none of them are interested in doing this. I made the mistake of not involving them when they were very young. They like Halloween, but not the mechanical/artistic end of it.


----------

